# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  PTZ Κάμερα (Αναλογική ή IP)

## moutoulos

Αυτό τον καιρό με απασχολούν ... πολλά  :Rolleyes: .

Ένα απο αυτά, είναι και η "επιτήρηση" του πατρικού μου. Οι γονείς μου είναι 81 & 91 ετών.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεται δεν είναι σε θέση να επιτηρούν το ολο οικόπεδο/κτίσμα που στην ουσία
είναι μονοκατοικία και σχετικά ... απομονωμένη.

Υπάρχουν στιγμές που παίρνω τηλέφωνο, αλλά επειδή δεν το ακούνε όταν είναι έξω (παρόλο
 που έχω βάλει "ενισχυτή" κουδουνισμού)  ... εγώ ανησυχώ. Με την κάμερα λοιπόν απλά θα 
παρακολουθώ αν δεν τους βρίσκω σπίτι, το έξω περιβάλλον αν όλα Οκ. Εννοείται οχι μόνο για 
αυτό, αλλά και μια γενική επιτήρηση του χώρου μας.

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν για να μην γεμίσω τον χώρο με κάμερες να πάρω μια PTZ. Οκ οι τιμές είναι 
λίγο τσιμπημένες, αλλά εμείς (εγώ δηλαδή) θα παμε σε κάτι "οικονομικό". Όλα καλά (έτσι λεω) 
μέχρι εδώ. Τι PTZ όμως ?. Υπάρχει δίλημμα. Το οποίο είναι το εξής:

PTZ "απλή" (αναλογική) ?, ή IP. 

Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα *AVTECH KPD675* το οποίο είναι σχετικά παλιό, αλλά δεν έχει καν
δουλέψει μιας και τότε που αγοράστηκε για επιτήρηση ... το πρόβλημα λύθηκε την άλλη μέρα.
Οπότε (ξ)έμεινε. Να το εκμεταλλευτώ αγοράζοντας μια αναλογική PTZ, και να του την βάλω
(οχι πονηράδες), ή να παω πχ σε αυτόνομη IP όπως :


Vstarcam C7833WIP-X4Foscam FI9828PSricam SP008
 

... και να τελειώνω ?. Τι με συμφέρει/βολεύει ?. Επίσης να πω και τι θέλω. Πιθανών να μην
γίνεται. Απλά να μπορώ να δω τον χώρο μου απομακρυσμένα  (Win Desk/Laptop & Android),
και να μπορώ να διαχειρίζομαι το DVR ή την IP μου πλήρως. 

Απομακρυσμένα η κίνηση της PTZ γίνεται με κάποιο Joystick, ή με το mouse απο το software
 (Καταγραφικού ή IP).





Τώρα Οκ μην με πάτε σε HIKVISION (αν θα προτείνεται IP) και 700€. Αν είναι καμιά πολύ 
πιο οικονομική απο τα "700"που να αξίζει, το συζητάμε.

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτό τον καιρό με απασχολούν ... πολλά .
> 
> Ένα απο αυτά, είναι και η "επιτήρηση" του πατρικού μου. Οι γονείς μου είναι 81 & 91 ετών.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεται δεν είναι σε θέση να επιτηρούν το ολο οικόπεδο/κτίσμα που στην ουσία
> είναι μονοκατοικία και σχετικά ... απομονωμένη.
> 
> Υπάρχουν στιγμές που παίρνω τηλέφωνο, αλλά επειδή δεν το ακούνε όταν είναι έξω (παρόλο
>  που έχω βάλει "ενισχυτή" κουδουνισμού)  ... εγώ ανησυχώ. Με την κάμερα λοιπόν απλά θα 
> παρακολουθώ αν δεν τους βρίσκω σπίτι, το έξω περιβάλλον αν όλα Οκ. Εννοείται οχι μόνο για 
> ...



Ειμαι της αποψης οτι η καμερα καλο θα ηταν να καταγραφει οποτε αφου εχεις ηδη το καταγραφικο  βαζεις  κι ενα δισκο μεσα και εισαι ενταξει σε αυτο το θεμα.

Οι αναλογικες  PTZ νομιζω πως ειναι πιο αξιοπιστες καθοτι εχουν λιγοτερα ηλεκτρονικα interfaces. Στην επιλογη της καμερας θα πρεπει να λαβεις υποψιν σου τη μεγιστη αποσταση επιτητησης και τη λεπτομερεια που θες να βλεπεις σε αυτη την αποσταση (πχ με 22X οπτικο ζουμ διαβαζεις πινακιδα ανετα στα 60 μετρα). Η αναλυση μη σε απασχολει τοσο πολυ μιας και για τη χρηση που τι θες ουσιαστικα εσυ θα χειριζεσαι την καμερα  οποτε με οπτικο ζουμ θα βλεπεις πεντακαθαρα ενω ταυτοχρονα θα εχεις και αρκετα μεγαλο χρονο εγγραφης (ισως και πανω απο ενα μηνα για μια μονο καμερα στην αναλυση του καταγραφικου σου).

Να ξεκαθαρισεις ακομη αν θα θες να βλεπεις νυχτα (ασπρομαυρα) ωστε να επιλεξεις καμερα με τα καταλληλα υπερυθρα για την αποσταση επιτηρησης.

Το joystick ειναι προαιρετικο. Ο χειρισμος της καμεραςμπορει να γινει ειτε με το ποντικι τοπικα απο το καταγραφικο ειτε απομακρυσμενα (απο κινητο, tablet, υπολογιστη) μεσω δικτυου αρκει να εχεις συνδεδεμενο το rs-485 προς την καμερα.

Απο καλωδιωση αν πας σε αναλογικη θα χρειαστεις: 1 καλωδιο ρευματος, 1 UTP (αν θελεις βαλε  δυο για μελλοντικη αναβαθμιση σε δικτυακη) για τον PTZ ελεγχο κι ενα ομοαξονικο για την εικονα. Τα καλωδια θα τα πας σε ενα κυτιο (σχετικα μεγαλο) κοντα στην καμερα γιατι εκει μεσα θα βαλεις και το τροφοδοτικο της  καμερας (συνηθως 24V/3A).

Αυτο που θα πρεπει επισης να προσεξεις ειναι το τυφλο σημειο που θα εχεις λογω του ιστου της καμερας. Με πιο μακρυ βραχιονα θα το ελαχιστοποιησεις (σε περιπτωση που θες να βλεπεις 360 μοιρες).

Καλα θα ηταν να μπουν και αντικεραυνικα αν εισαι σε ψηλο και επικινδυνο σημειο!

Δωσε αποστασεις για να δουμε αν μπορουμε να βρουμε κατι  σε καλη τιμη.

----------


## georgeb1957

Θα σου πρότεινα μια πολύ οικονομική IP camera 2 δρόμων PTZ με ενσωματωμένο μικρόφωνο και μεγάφωνο την *escam QF001* με κόστος 35 $ και δωρεάν μεταφορικά. Είναι για χρήση σε εσωτερικό χώρο με wifi  και βλέπει σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι με τα ενσωματωμένα IR. Επίσης διαθέτει SD slot για τοπική αποθήκευση και αναπαραγωγή. Συνδέεις μόνο τροφοδοσία και μπορείς να γεμίσεις τα δωμάτια με αυτές και να τις επιτηρείς από το κινητό σου με την εφαρμογή XMEye. H εγκατάσταση είναι Plug and Play, χωρίς ρυθμίσεις DDNS κ.λ.π (προσοχή όταν γίνει η εγκατάσταση στην εφαρμογή XMEye να βάλεις password στην camera)  
Το μόνο μειονέκτημα που έχει είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει το ONVIF και έτσι δεν μπορείς να την συνδέσεις σε καταγραφικό.
Την έχω χρησιμοποίηση και *στην προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα για την δουλεία που την θέλεις*.

----------


## nikosp

Σε άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας συνήθως βρίσκεται ΠΑΝΤΑ κοντά κάποιος νεότερος που να τους επιτηρεί
Οσες και κάμερες να βάλεις εάν δεν είναι κάποιος κοντά δεν κάνεις τίποτα

----------


## lepouras

> Σε άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας συνήθως βρίσκεται ΠΑΝΤΑ κοντά κάποιος νεότερος που να τους επιτηρεί
> Οσες και κάμερες να βάλεις εάν δεν είναι κάποιος κοντά δεν κάνεις τίποτα



και τη να κάνει? να τους μετακομίσει στην πόλη για να είναι πάντα κοντά κάποιος? να προσλάβει κάποιον να είναι εσώκλειστος πάντα εκεί? ή να μετακομίσει ο ίδιος εκεί(με φαμιλια και παιδί) και να κόψει και την δουλειά για να μην τους αφήσει μόνους?

----------


## nikosp

> και τη να κάνει? να τους μετακομίσει στην πόλη για να είναι πάντα κοντά κάποιος? να προσλάβει κάποιον να είναι εσώκλειστος πάντα εκεί? ή να μετακομίσει ο ίδιος εκεί(με φαμιλια και παιδί) και να κόψει και την δουλειά για να μην τους αφήσει μόνους?



Τα άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας έχουν ανάγκη ΠΑΝΤΑ κάποιον δίπλα τους διότι πάντα κάτι το απρόσμενο μπορεί να συμβεί και η επέμβαση ενός ατόμου μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις
Η λύση της κάμερας παρακολούθησης δεν είναι λύση διότι θα πρέπει κάποιος να είναι σχεδόν πάντα να παρακολουθεί οι 'γέροι' τι κάνουν και να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις από απόσταση με ότι αυτό σημαίνει
Για παράδειγμα εάν κάποιο άτομο αυτής της ηλικίας ας πούμε σκοντάψει και πέσει τότε από την κάμερα εξ αποστάσεως θα το δείς αλλά δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα κλπ κλπ

----------


## lepouras

> Τα άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας έχουν ανάγκη ΠΑΝΤΑ κάποιον δίπλα τους διότι πάντα κάτι το απρόσμενο μπορεί να συμβεί και η επέμβαση ενός ατόμου μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις
> Η λύση της κάμερας παρακολούθησης δεν είναι λύση διότι θα πρέπει κάποιος να είναι σχεδόν πάντα να παρακολουθεί οι 'γέροι' τι κάνουν και να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις από απόσταση με ότι αυτό σημαίνει
> Για παράδειγμα εάν κάποιο άτομο αυτής της ηλικίας ας πούμε σκοντάψει και πέσει τότε από την κάμερα εξ αποστάσεως θα το δείς αλλά δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα κλπ κλπ



ναι αλλά δεν απαντάς. οκ. πας εσύ διότι ο Γρηγόρης αδυνατεί?

----------


## MacGyver

Από DNA Γρηγόρη τα πας πολύ καλά. Δηλαδή λογικά το 2060 θα γράφεις στο φόρουμ.

Το ότι είναι δύο, είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα.
Πάντως το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει και δυνατότητα άμεσης επέμβασης από κοντινό άτομο.
Μου έτυχε τα Χριστούγεννα όπου η μάνα μου έσπασε το ισχίο.
Πήγα σε 1 1/2 ώρα, αλλά την είχε πάει ήδη ο ξάδελφος στο νοσοκομείο.

Εγώ θα παρακολουθώ το θέμα αφού με ενδιαφέρει και μένα.

----------


## picdev

Θα μπορούσες να τους δώσεις για το λαιμό κινητό με sim και κουμπί sos

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## aris k

Εγω Γρηγορη  θα σου ελεγα αν θελεις αγορασε μια IP για εξω απο το σπιτι και σου δινω 4 αναλογικες καμερες ( οχι καινουργιες, χωρις χρηματα  ) αλλα ειναι μια χαρα και κανεις την δουλεια σου και αν ακομα θελεις βαζεις και ενα MIC στο DVR για να ακους τη γινεται μεσα

----------


## moutoulos

Τελικά έφτασα τώρα (οκ πριν δυο ώρες) εδώ στο χωριό. Ταξίδι σχεδόν χαλαρά 3+ ώρες ...
Θα ξεκινήσω λίγο ανάποδα. 





> Σε άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας συνήθως βρίσκεται ΠΑΝΤΑ κοντά κάποιος νεότερος που να τους επιτηρεί
> Οσες και κάμερες να βάλεις εάν δεν είναι κάποιος κοντά δεν κάνεις τίποτα







> Τα άτομα αυτής της ηλικίας έχουν ανάγκη ΠΑΝΤΑ  κάποιον δίπλα τους διότι πάντα κάτι το απρόσμενο μπορεί να συμβεί και η  επέμβαση ενός ατόμου μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις
> Η λύση της κάμερας παρακολούθησης δεν είναι λύση διότι θα πρέπει κάποιος  να είναι σχεδόν πάντα να παρακολουθεί οι 'γέροι' τι κάνουν και να  λαμβάνει αποφάσεις από απόσταση με ότι αυτό σημαίνει
> Για παράδειγμα εάν κάποιο άτομο αυτής της ηλικίας ας πούμε σκοντάψει και  πέσει τότε από την κάμερα εξ αποστάσεως θα το δείς αλλά δεν θα μπορείς  να κάνεις τίποτα κλπ κλπ



Αγαπητέ Νίκο με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο σε αυτά που (θεωρητικά) λες. Εμένα όμως δεν μου αρέσει η θεωρία
και προτιμώ χειροπιαστές λύσεις. Μένω σαν μόνιμη κατοικία στην Πάτρα. Το χωριό μου απέχει απο αυτή 235 χλμ.
Αν το πατρικό μου ήταν 10-20 χλμ μακριά απο το σπίτι μου, θα πήγαινα κάθε μέρα. Τώρα ...

Εχω σπίτι, δουλειές, οικογένεια στην Πάτρα, και μένω σχεδόν μόνιμα εκεί. Ο αδελφός μου μένει και αυτός άλλα 
230 χλμ μακριά απο το χωριό (Αθήνα/Ζωγράφου). Εχει και αυτός εκεί οικογένεια κτλ ... 

Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν οτι την μετακίνηση στο χωριό δεν την κάνεις για πλάκα. Θες πήγαινε/έλα σχεδόν 500 χλμ.
Παρόλα αυτά ... εγώ απο την αρχή του έτους το έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο 12 φορές (περίπου 3 τον μήνα). Αν
υποθέσουμε οτι θέλω 70€ την κάθε φορά ... υπολογισε να δείς πόσο έχω χαλάσει.

Τώρα Οκ θα μου πείς η κάμερα θα σε γλυτώσει χρήματα?. Οχι βέβαια ... πάλι θα κάνω δρομολόγια, απλά ίσως 
λίγο λιγότερα. Ξέρεις το θέμα είναι δικό μου ψυχολογικό. Πέρα απο αυτό ναι έχω σκοπό να βάλω και μια μικρη
IP μέσα στον χώρο να τους βλέπω. Και εννοείται πως μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αν δώ κάποιον κάτω. Να πάρω τηλ
γείτονα, θείους/θείες, που σε 10-30 λεπτά να είναι εκεί, σε αντίθεση με μένα που το λιγότερο που θα θέλω είναι
2μιση ώρες με το TSi ... συνέχεια τουρπισμένο. Εκτός και αν παω ... με το TDM μου (μιάμιση με δυο ώρες).

Είπαμε η λύση της κάμερας δεν είναι λύση, απλά βλέπεις ΑΜΕΣΑ κάτι που θα το μάθαινες ίσως πολύ αργότερα. 
Ας μην αναλύσουμε όμως αυτό το θέμα ... μιας και το θέμα μας είναι άλλο. 

Σχετικά με τις απαντήσεις που δόθηκαν για το θέμα, θα ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά, αλλά θα απαντήσω αύριο.

----------


## aktis

Για το τεχνικό κομάτι  ,  εγω θα προτιμούσα ευρυγώνια σταθερή απο φτηνή ptz .  Οι φτηνες pan tilt  ετσι και αλλιώς δεν εχουν zoom και συνήθως εχουν πεδιο 60 μοίρες ,
οποτε πιο αξιόπιστη και πρακτική ειναι μια ευρυγώνια χωρις μηχανικά μέρη ( >= 105 μοίρες ).  
Σκοπός ειναι να ρίχνεις μια ματιά και να βλέπεις τι γίνεται , οχι να ψαχνεις περα δωθε την κάμερα να δεις που ειναι οι δικοι σου .

Οσο για το οτι εχεις ήδη καποιο παλαιότερο αναλογικό καταγραφικό , το να συνδέσεις πανω του ακριιβότερο απο την αξία του εξοπλισμό , 
θα το χαρακτηριζα μη ισορροπημένη απο οικονομικη άποψη επιλογή . 
Θα το πούλαγα σε καποιον που θελει καποιο πλεονεκτημα του , πχ έξοδο σε ομοαξωνικο για modulator ή λειτουργία με τηλέφωνα symbian 
και θα αγόραζα  καποιο σύγχρονο ( οι τιμές εχουν γίνει χώμα ) αν ήθελα να συνδέσω ακριβές αναλογικές ή  IP κάμερες  

Για το άλλο κομματι , πρέπει να βρεις καποιον κάποια απο το χωριο να πετάγεται μια δυο φορες την ημέρα και να βλέπει πως πάνε . Απο εμπειρία με αντίστοιχα άτομα , ξέρω οτι 
δυσανασχετούν αρχικά με τον ξένο που είναι στα πόδια τους ... αλλά σιγα σιγά το καταλαβαίνουν και μόνοι τους οτι είναι για καλό 
Στη μητέρα ενός φίλου μου που έπαθε κατι πριν απο πνευμονική εμβολή αν το λέω καλά  ...  η γυναίκα που ήταν μαζί της την πηγε στο νοσοκομείο και σήμερα ζει 
Η ιδια γυναίκα που έσωσε κυριολεκτικά την μητέρα του φίλου μου , έχασε την μάνα της απο τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο ( πνευμονικη εμβολή ) ... επειδή την είχε μονη της σπιτι ... στην Κηφισιά .( δεκα λεπτά  απο νοσοκομείο )

----------


## moutoulos

Σήμερα κάθισα εδώ στο χωριό ... και μελέτησα όλα όσα γράψατε.

Λοιπόν. Καταρχήν δεν ήξερα οτι οι μικρές αυτού του είδους κάμερες είναι ρομποτικές. Αναφέρομαι σε αυτή
που μου υπόδειξε ο Γιώργος (ποστ 3). Με δελέασε πάρα πολύ μιας και αντι να τους ψάχνω έξω, θα τους βλέπω
και μέσα. Για μέσα δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου. Το κόστος για την απόκτηση των μικρών ρομποτικών cam
είναι αστείο και δεν σου αφήνει περιθώρια να το σκεφτείς. Όλα αυτά βέβαια σε συνδυασμό με την Plug&Play
 ευκολία εγκατάστασης που έχουν.

Για έξω αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιήσω/αγοράσω μια κάμερα IP με ευρυγώνιο φακό, ας πούμε 2,8mm, που 
αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε > 100 μοίρες άνοιγμα, όπως αναφέρθηκε ο Χρήστος (πόστ 12). Δηλαδή κάτι τέτοιο.
Ή τουλάχιστον κάτι αντίστοιχο (θα προτιμούσα φθηνότερο απο το παραπάνω παράδειγμα μια και πλέον δεν 
θα είναι PTZ). Αφορμή γι'αυτήν  την αλλαγή, στάθηκε το γεγονός οτι με αυτή την γωνία, καλύπτεται περίπου
 70% του εξωτερικού χώρου μου. Τα μέτρα κάλυψης (σε μήκος)που ρώτησε ο Παναγιώτης δεν είναι πάνω 
απο 30-35μ.

Τελικά παω σε IP κάμερες γιατί εφόσον το καταγραφικό μου είναι παλιό ... δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία
αγοράς άλλου κτλ.

Κάι κάτι τελευταίο που θέλω να ρωτήσω. Αν επιλέξω την ενσύρματη σύνδεση (Ethernet) των IP Cam υπάρχει
περίπτωση αντί να τραβάω 30m UTP περίπου, να δουλέψουν με Homeplug/passthrough/κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή?.

Αυτά για την ώρα.





> Από DNA Γρηγόρη τα πας πολύ καλά. Δηλαδή λογικά το 2060 θα γράφεις στο φόρουμ.



Δεν ξέρω βρε Steve για τότε. Το 2060 θα είμαι 89 ετών ... ίσως και να γράφω αλλά "ρομποτικά" χαχαχαχα.

Φίλε Άρη σε υπερευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου. Δεν είμαι ακατάδεκτος, αλλά τελικά όπως βλέπεις δεν 
θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω και θα πάνε χαμένες. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## aris k

(Κάι κάτι τελευταίο που θέλω να ρωτήσω. Αν επιλέξω την ενσύρματη σύνδεση (Ethernet) των IP Cam υπάρχει
περίπτωση αντί να τραβάω 30m UTP περίπου, να δουλέψουν με Homeplug/passthrough/κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή?.) θα παιξει κανονικα  ομως καποιες στιγμες κολανε και θελουν να βγουν απο την πριζα  για λιγο ,και επανερχονται  ,και το αλλο ειναι οτι εχεις επιπλεον κοστος  , και   πρεπει να ειναι στην ιδια Φαση ρευματος  , για να μην πας στα αλλα που λειτουργουν μεσω ουδετερου που ειναι ακριβα

----------


## moutoulos

> θα παιξει κανονικα  ομως καποιες στιγμες κολανε και θελουν να βγουν απο την πριζα  για λιγο ,και επανερχονται,
> και το αλλο ειναι οτι εχεις επιπλεον κοστος  , και   πρεπει να ειναι στην ιδια Φαση ρευματος ...



Αγαπητέ φίλε μου Άρη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Το ευτύχημα είναι οτι "παίζουν".
Ναι γνωρίζω αυτό που λες για την ίδια φάση. Επίσης έβαλα αυτά σαν Link γιατί τα συγκεκριμένα 
τα έχω ήδη και κάθονται. Οπότε δεν θα έχω επιπλέον κόστος ...

----------


## georgeb1957

> Για έξω αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιήσω/αγοράσω μια κάμερα IP με ευρυγώνιο φακό, ας πούμε 2,8mm, που 
> αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε > 100 μοίρες άνοιγμα, όπως αναφέρθηκε ο Χρήστος (πόστ 12). Δηλαδή κάτι *τέτοιο.*




Πρίν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα αυτή την κάμερα από  *εδώ*  με δωρεάν μεταφορικά, έφτασε με DHL σε 15 ημερολογιακές μέρες στο αεροδρόμιο (μέσω Γερμανίας) και την παρέλαβα μετά από 6 μέρες μέσω ΕΛΤΑ.
Η γνώμη μου είναι, ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή. Η οριζόντια γωνία προβολής για φακό 2.8 mm είναι σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της 106 μοίρες. Τσεκάρισα βάζοντας την κάμερα σε μία ορθή εσωτερική γωνία και διαπίστωσα ότι είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 95 μοίρες γιατί έπιανε (και υπερκάλυπτε) και τις 2 πλευρές της ορθής γωνίας των 90 μοιρών. Έχει πολλές έξυπνες δυνατότητες ανίχνευσης π.χ. είσοδο ή έξοδο από περιοχή, διέλευση γραμμής κ.λ.π παίρνει κάρτα SD μέχρι 128 GB και σε συνδυασμό με την συμπίεση της εικόνας Η264+ μπορείς να κρατήσεις αρχείο καταγραφής αρκετά μεγάλο. Με την νέα πλατφόρμα της HIKVISION *Ηik-connect* η εγκατάσταση της κάμερας γίνεται πλέον plug and play χωρίς ρυθμίσεις DDNS κ.λ.π και το σημαντικότερο με την υπηρεσία *Alarm push nοtification* έχεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο ειδοποιήσεις στο κινητό σου, για *Motion Detection Alarm*. Επίσης είναι POE και μπορείς με μόνο το καλώδιο UTP να καλύψεις και την τροφοδοσία της, συνδέοντάς την με ένα POE switch.

----------


## vasilllis

> Πρίν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα αυτή την κάμερα από  *εδώ*  με δωρεάν μεταφορικά, έφτασε με DHL σε 15 ημερολογιακές μέρες στο αεροδρόμιο (μέσω Γερμανίας) και την παρέλαβα μετά από 6 μέρες μέσω ΕΛΤΑ.
> Η γνώμη μου είναι, ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή. Η οριζόντια γωνία προβολής για φακό 2.8 mm είναι σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της 106 μοίρες. Τσεκάρισα βάζοντας την κάμερα σε μία ορθή εσωτερική γωνία και διαπίστωσα ότι είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 95 μοίρες γιατί έπιανε (και υπερκάλυπτε) και τις 2 πλευρές της ορθής γωνίας των 90 μοιρών. Έχει πολλές έξυπνες δυνατότητες ανίχνευσης π.χ. είσοδο ή έξοδο από περιοχή, διέλευση γραμμής κ.λ.π παίρνει κάρτα SD μέχρι 128 GB και σε συνδυασμό με την συμπίεση της εικόνας Η264+ μπορείς να κρατήσεις αρχείο καταγραφής αρκετά μεγάλο. Με την νέα πλατφόρμα της HIKVISION *Ηik-connect* η εγκατάσταση της κάμερας γίνεται πλέον plug and play χωρίς ρυθμίσεις DDNS κ.λ.π και το σημαντικότερο με την υπηρεσία *Alarm push nοtification* έχεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο ειδοποιήσεις στο κινητό σου, για *Motion Detection Alarm*. Επίσης είναι POE και μπορείς με μόνο το καλώδιο UTP να καλύψεις και την τροφοδοσία της, συνδέοντάς την με ένα POE switch.



Αν καταλαβα καλα τον τροπο που επιβεβαιωσες οτι ειναι πανω απο 100° ειναι λαθος,γιατι ειναι σε συναρτηση με την αποσταση που εβλεπες αυτες τις δυο ορθες γωνιες που ειχε υπερκαλυψει.
Αν πραγματικα θες να βρεις τις μοιρες πρεπει να δεις ποσα μετρα ΄βλεπει' στο τελος (οπου θα ειναι η βαση *2) του τριγωνου και το μηκος απο την καμερα εως το κεντρο της βασης .Αυτο θα εινια μεγαλη ορθη γωνια των 2 ορθογωνιων τριγωνων που σχηματιζει.Οποτε εχεις βαση και υψος ευκολα υπολογιζονται οι μοιρες *2.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Αν καταλαβα καλα τον τροπο που επιβεβαιωσες οτι ειναι πανω απο 100° ειναι λαθος,γιατι ειναι σε συναρτηση με την αποσταση που εβλεπες αυτες τις δυο ορθες γωνιες που ειχε υπερκαλυψει.
> Αν πραγματικα θες να βρεις τις μοιρες πρεπει να δεις ποσα μετρα ΄βλεπει' στο τελος (οπου θα ειναι η βαση *2) του τριγωνου και το μηκος απο την καμερα εως το κεντρο της βασης .Αυτο θα εινια μεγαλη ορθη γωνια των 2 ορθογωνιων τριγωνων που σχηματιζει.Οποτε εχεις βαση και υψος ευκολα υπολογιζονται οι μοιρες *2.




Δεν κατάλαβα τον συλλογισμό σου και μου φαίνεται πολύ πολύπλοκος για έναν τόσο απλό έλεγχο. Οταν βάλεις την κάμερα στην κορυφή της ορθής γωνίας του υποτιθέμενου τριγώνου του οποίου οι (κάθετες) πλευρές είναι 2 τοίχοι κάθετοι μεταξύ τους και βλέπεις στο μονιτορ τους τοίχους σε όλο τους το μήκος, με την αρχή τους απο την θέση της κάμερας μέχρι το τέλος τους, τί άλλη απόδειξει χρειάζεται ότι βλέπει 90 μοίρες και πάνω;
 Ο συλλογισμός σου βοηθάει να βρείς με ακρίβεια την οριζόντια γωνία προβολής που σίγουρα θα είναι πάνω απο 90 μοίρες.

----------


## aktis

Σχετικά με το καταγραφικό  και για την απλή χρηση που θέλεις  , μπορείς να βάλεις και καποιες φτηνες κάμερες 4in1 που εχουν έξοδο σε ομοαξωνικό
 και να αξιοποιήσεις επιπλέον και καναν ηχο απο το καταγραφικο βάζοντας κανα μικροφωνάκι με προενίσχυση με εξοδο RCA ,
 Oι παλιες σκέτες αναλογικές ( ποιότητα  < 1  ΜP )  εχουν πλεον σχεδον εξαφανιστει , υπάρχουν σε εξειδικευμένες εφαρμογές .

H IP που ειπε ο Βασίλης βγαίνει και σε full εκδοση με ήχο και ασύρματη -IWS2.8 ,  
απο τη  σειρα easyIP 2 της hikvision ( δεν ξερω τι διαφορες εχει του Βασίλη  απο κανονικη hikvision ) 
Πρόσφατα βγήκε και η σειρά easyIP3 με καλύτερη συμπίεση και παρόμοια τιμή ( καλύτερη αν υπολογίσεις τα εξτρα )

Για τις μοίρες (πλάτος πεδίου )  , παιζει ρόλο το μεγεθος του αισθητήρα και ο φακός ...
  πχ Dahua IPC-C15 , μέγεθος αισθητηρα 1/3 ιντσας , φακός 2.3mm δινουν ευρος πεδίου 125 μοίρες 
http://www.dahuasecurity.com/products/ipc-c15-5561.html 
Η Vstarcam ptz  που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω εχει πχ  μικρότερο σενσορα ( σκοτεινότερο ) 1/4 ιντσας και με τον 2.8 φακό βγάζει 73 μοίρες  
http://www.vstarcam.com/C7833WIP-X4-...amera-144.html

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο η κάμερα που έβαλα σαν Link (HikVision 4Μ) με την κάμερα που αγόρασες βλέπω
οτι είναι ιδιες εκτός απο την μάρκα. Το μοντέλο τους είναι το ίδιο. Τι "παίζει" ?.

----------


## georgeb1957

Αυτή την απορία είχα και εγώ και τους έστειλα email. Μου απαντήσανε ότι είναι original HikVision (*το διαπίστωσα και εγώ όταν την παρέλαβα*) αλλά στα προιόντα που πουλάνε μέσω alliexpress στο εξωτερικό είναι υποχρεωμένοι να βάζουν στο internet σαν Brand-Name την φίρμα της εταιρείας τους. Αν δεις στην 1η φωτογραφία έχουν θολώσει στο κουτί το *Hikvision* για να μην είναι διακριτό. Δεν ξέρω τον λόγο.

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι το είδα αυτό (θολωμένο "HikVision"). Όμως αυτή εδώ γιατί υπάρχει κανονικά ?.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4MP-...0-d8e42848bc1b

Υπάρχουν και στο eBay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...42FWD&_sacat=0

Τέλος πάντων η ουσία είναι οτι η συγκεκριμένη cam είναι  :Thumbup1: .

----------


## aktis

Σε λίγο , οι κάμερες θα κάνουν βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι !
http://gr.euronews.com/2017/06/05/me...erly-relatives

----------

moutoulos (06-06-17)

----------

